# Importing Mike's CDs to MP3 format



## journ3 (Feb 16, 2009)

Not an HT question per se, but I have the CD versions of IBS Audio 100, Towards Inner Peace and Chronic Pain 100. I am just getting around to importing them into iTunes on my computer, with the intention of eventually putting them on an iPod. I'm somewhat familiar with iTunes itself but am an iPod newbie. What is the most effective way to organize Mike's CDs so that I can find what I want when I want it? I've already done the programs and do favorites occasionally, so order is not crucial, but of course, helps. I willl change the track names so every disk doesn't say Track 01, Track 02 or untitled, but do I want to import these as full albums (All IBS Audio disks under IBS Audio), as separate CDs, (TIP Disk 1, TIP Disk 2) or separate sessions (TIP Session 3, 4, 5)?I hope people understand what I'm asking. Thank you.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might want to set up playlists in Itunes. I think you can rename them, but also putting each CD as its own playlist may help in finding them on the Ipod quickly as well as renaming them.Now on an Ipod shuffle you don't have a screen to see the different playlists, but if it is a nano or a regular Ipod you should be able to scroll through the playlists.As for renaming the tracks I think whatever makes the most sense the way you think about them.


----------

